# Frank medrano



## event462 (Mar 21, 2014)

Now this is the type of strength I would love to have!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2014)

Insane strength with his bodyweight.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

When he was doing the pull ups and sliding from one side to another I was looking for a wire. I swear he looks like he is floating lol.


----------

